# Dust on Lens/sensor



## sameerjatana (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi

I have a digital SLR. Recently I realized that I have large amout of dust showing up in my pics..I tried both my lenses, pics still have it. When i see thru the viewfinder..its there. I cleaned the mirror, didnt help.

I couldn't figure out where it could be..Any suggestions?


----------



## JOAT (Jan 25, 2006)

Sounds like you need a good sensor cleaning. Here's a link to one of the more popular methods.
http://www.pbase.com/copperhill/ccd_cleaning

and another link of various ways.
http://cleaningdigitalcameras.com/


----------



## cbay (Jan 25, 2006)

Just be very careful when cleaning, It may be better to take it to a professional. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## sameerjatana (Jan 25, 2006)

But I can see the dust thru the viewfinder...in that case I dont suppose it could be on the sensor


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 25, 2006)

I can't claim to be an expert, but logic demands that there is a limited number of places it can be. You say you can see it through the viewfinder, as well as in your images.

Simple test is this: if it is in the exact same place every image once viewed on your computer, then it is on your sensor. If it moves, then it is somewhere else. 

Check your lens carefully. It may be a waterspot from condensation somewhere on the lens end that is inside your camera, rather than the front.


----------



## markc (Jan 25, 2006)

That's weird. For it to show in pics, it would have to be in the lens or on the sensor. For it to be in the viewfinder, it would have to be in the viewfinder, on the mirror, or in the lens. You said changing lenses doesn't help, so something is a little crossed up.

BTW, be very, very careful if you try to clean a mirror. It's very easy to knock it out of alignment, even with compressed air. It's something best done by a practiced hand. It's usually best to just leave it, as it won't affect the image. If you must, use a very gently puff from a hand-squeezed bulb.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, more comment: do not clean your mirror at all - it's mirrored on the top, not behind glass like a bathroom mirror. You'll want a pro to clean that. 

Compressed air is tough - you might blow some icey cold propellant on to your mirror or chip (eek!) 

Cleaning a chip is doable, if you're going to use a squeeze bulb. You can buy one at a camera store, or get the same thing for a third of the price by getting a baby snot remover at RiteAid. If you're going to clean your chip, use the special q-tip and solution they sell at the store, but live in fear of scratching your sensor. Best bet is to have a pro do that, too.


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jan 26, 2006)

OK, to test for sensor dust set the camera on a tripod, aim it at a plain background (clear blue sky is ideal), aperture on f22 and focus on infinity. Make an exposure and then check the image on your computer (not the LCD, not big enough). Dust on the sensor will show up as soft edged dots and will be quite obvious. Dust in the lens will, at most, give a slight softening to areas of your image, but it won't look like sensor dust.

I cleaned the sensor on my 10d using the Copperhill method. I bought some PecPads and Eclipse fluid as recommended, and a cut down miniature rubber spatula to wrap the PecPad around. I followed the instructions precisely and it was fine. If you don't have a lot of sensor dust (which is only going to be visible at smaller apertures anyway) then perhaps you can learn to live with it and get used to using the clone tool on pictures where it does appear. Leave well alone is probably the best advice. 

If you really can't do that, try the manufacturer's recommended method first (which will probably be to use a blower brush but not to touch the sensor. That might help, might make it worse, probably won't fix it completely. At your own risk you might then try the Copperhill method, but remember that it is only going to be temporary, because the dust will come back.

Thomsk


----------



## santino (Jan 26, 2006)

dust might be on the focusing screen (but shouldn't show up on the pics then)


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 26, 2006)

If it was only dust on the sensor, it wouldn't be seen through the viewfinder...


----------



## JOAT (Jan 26, 2006)

true, than it's probably on the view finder, I had the same problem recently, so when i cleaned my sensor(because it had some dust) I cleaned the view finder as well.....good as new!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 26, 2006)

Dust gets everywhere...it's probably on the sensor, lens, viewfinder etc.

Doing the above test will show you where the dust on the sensor is.  Dust on the mirror on viewfinder will not affect image quality so don't go overboard trying to clean it.  

Cleaning the sensor isn't really hard to do...and it's got a protective filter/coating so you can't actually damage the sensor itself. (well you could, but you'd have to try to do it)

I've been able to just use a blower to clean my sensor of dust.


----------



## sameerjatana (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks guys

Will try doing it today. I hope I'm successful


----------

